# Ethernet und Profibus Ankopplung auf  eine ABB SPS AC 500



## SPS_1000 (3 März 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein Kamerasystem von Keyence, eine Sps von ABB,  einen Servoverstärker (FU) von ABB und die Servomotoren kommen auch von ABB.
Das Kamerasystem liefert das Datenwort (Muster) über den Ethernet Feldbus zur ABB SPS. Bei der Sps handelt es sich um die AC 500 Serie, die SPS soll mit dem Muster arbeiten, was über den Ethernet Feldbus eingespeist wird. Das ganze soll erstmal 1 bzw. 3 Motoren ansteuern. Dies soll über den Profibus geschehen, der auf den Servoverstärker (FU) angeschlossen werden soll. Am Servoverstärker wird wiederrum der Servomotor angeschlossen. Die SPS wird mit Codesys Programmiert.

Das ganze sind Vorgaben an den ich nichts ändern kann, 
Dass das ganze Laufen wird wurde mir von der Firma ABB versichert.
Habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Siemens gearbeitet.

Mein Hauptproblem ist der Profibus bzw. Ethernet, weiß nicht so recht ob ich dort richtig vorgehe bzw. wie dies Allgemein abläuft. Wie Kommuniziere ich mit den beiden Feldbussen? 
Die SPS soll als Master und das Kamerasystem und der Servoverstärker sollen als Slave belegt werden.
Ich bin angefangen und habe den Profibus als Profibus DP ausgelegt und wollte das Ethernet als Profinet IO auslegen oder muss er als Profinet CBAausgelegt werden.
Soweit ich weiß müssen doch beide Feldbusse mit dem gleichen Protokoll arbeiten oder?
Bei dem Servoverstärker kann man über die Parameter Auswahl einstellen dass er die werte über den Profibus bekommt.
Aber weiß mal garnicht wie ich eine Kommunikation in Codesys zum Kamerasystem bzw. Servoverstärker über die Feldbusse bekomme.

Ein kleines Beispiel in Codesys wo etwas von einer Ethernet Schnittstelle Empfangen werden soll, verarbeitet und auf der Profibus Schnittstelle geschrieben wird würde mir sehr helfen

MFG


----------



## SPS_1000 (1 April 2009)

**

Habe es jetzt selber hinbekommen. Habe Anfangs direkt ins Steuerwort geschrieben doch dies ist eine Unsaubere Methode. Jetzt musste ich einige Bibliotheken von ABB kaufen doch jetzt läuft der ACSM1 problemlos mit der AC500 über den Profibus, und ist sehr sehr übersichtlich. Nun habe ich noch das Problem mit der Kamera. Dort bin ich schon auf die Digitalen I/O´s gewechselt um so zeit zu sparen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bring.


----------



## Kieler (5 April 2009)

*Ac500*

Mich würden Deine Erfahrungen mit der AC500 interessieren. Die hat so viele Taster in der Front. Wozu werden die benötigt? Dann habe ich auf Bildern gesehen, dass es auch noch eine Batterie gibt. Für eine ziemlich neue Steuerung, finde ich das ungewöhnlich. Wie verhält es sich mit Online tauschen? Schreib doch bitte mal eine paar Sätze wie die Kiste sich so anfühlt und ob Di sie empfehlen kannst.


----------



## SPS_1000 (3 Mai 2009)

Die AC 500 hat ein RUN STOP Taster, ein um Diagnosen auf dem Display anzuzeigen. Fehler quittieren usw. sie sind aber relativ uninteressant man kann sie ja auch alle auslesen lassen. Ja die Batterie, die ist nur optional falls Stromausfall usw. Der Online modus ist sehr gut zu handhaben, aber jeder hat ebend eine andere Meinung...
http://www.abb.de/cawp/deabb201/2ee2cedd8fe3bde1c1256f9d00325756.aspx dort ist eine kurze Beschriebung der AC 500. Kenne sehr viele Firmen die auf die AC 500 schwören. Ich persönlich finde das einarbeiten in der AC 500  sehr einfach, von ABB werden Programme Contor Buielder (Codesys) und SYCON mitgeliefert. Da ich vorher mit Siemens gearbeitet habe, nun auch mit der AC 500, würde ich persönlich IMMER die AC500 bevorzugen. Es kommt halt drauf an, was man damit machen möchte. Für die meisten anwendungen würde ich sie auf jeden fall empfelen. Sie liegt meines Wissens nach Preislich bei ~ 500€


----------

